# Kangertech Drip box replacement pre-built coils



## KingSize (11/6/16)

Does anyone know if I can get a few packs of pre-built coils for the drip box? Preferably in JHB? This is for a friend who is new to vaping but I am teaching him to build.


----------



## Jakey (11/6/16)

Noy sure about packs. If you cant come right I have one coil, that vomes with the kit. That il give you. Thats if you close by. Not sure how viable it would be to collect a single coil if you're on the other side of jhb


----------



## Cobrali (11/6/16)

Vapecartel and vapeking has them I think. check out their websites.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/6/16)

We have them in store


----------

